# Soylent



## Ravenwave (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it possible for the leaky gas to stop if i started taking soylent rather than normal food?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You mean this stuff? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soylent_%28food_substitute%29

Or is there something in the UK you can actually buy right now?

I don't know if medical foods will stop the odor, although there are some medical foods that have been used to starve out gut bacteria I don't know that this stuff would do that.

Sounds like they guy making it may not have the formula quite right as some of his self experiments seem to mean he doesn't have the mix right for long term survival on the product.


----------

